# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  3rd Man in the Ring HL (vid)

## Panzerfaust

For those that were around, this kicks ass.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1v...ondock_extreme

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

I love that video.

Watching Liborio fly over the ropes after Minotauro armbarred CroCop is priceless.

----------

